

Was Columbus secretly a Jew? - tokenadult
http://edition.cnn.com/2012/05/20/opinion/garcia-columbus-jewish/index.html

======
P_rennes
When I travelled to Sevilla, I heard the rumour that he had actually an affair
with a woman from Spanish royal family whose husband went to war. When his
husband discover the affair. He funded Columbus to fulfil his dream to
discover a new world. He actually wanted him to go away and die.well its just
talk of the street. But this aforementioned news could be true as there are
significant numbers of jewish population in USA more than any other countries
in the world.

